# Anybody used Metapedia?



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2007)

http://en.metapedia.org/wiki/Metapedia

Any thoughts?


----------



## Civbert (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about it. It doesn't have many articles as of yet.


----------



## Civbert (Aug 1, 2007)

It seems to have a pro-European race (white folk) political agenda. 



> http://en.metapedia.org/wiki/Kinism
> 
> We believe that our White people have a God-given right and duty to seek their own prosperity and existence as a distinct nation. This is primarily to be achieved by converting our people to the religion of our only Savior, Jesus Christ. Therefore, we denounce the sin of miscegenation as a violation of God's created order which has permanent consequences for every heritable trait.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 1, 2007)

Ah, I see now. Thank you.


----------

